# The kind of stuff that doesn't happen in Mexico tourist locales



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2015)

Unlike in Mexican tourist zones, tourists are often assaulted in the prime tourist districts in most major US cities, this being a recent example: Tourists robbed, beaten downtown ‘afraid to go back’ to Seattle.

I vacation regularly in Mexico. The tourist districts in most Mexican resort areas are vastly more secure than almost any in the US. And yet the perceptions persist, particularly from people who seem to believe they know all about Mexico despite having never been there.


----------



## am1 (Aug 27, 2015)

A certain amount of the population seem to accept this and even enjoy and encourage it.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 27, 2015)

[Political comment deleted]


----------



## Talent312 (Aug 27, 2015)

Not disagreeing, but I'd say that, in the U.S. "prime tourist districts" (such as the theatre district in NYC) are not nearly as discrete or segregated from general population as they are in Mexico. We don't make a practice of putting tourists on little islands or in resorts where there's almost no opportunity to mix with locals not employed in the tourism-trade.  Thus, for both good and ill, visitors to the U.S. tend to experience more of the real culture than do visitors to Mexico.
.


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 27, 2015)

This is a very disingenuous and one-sided post. The lack of objectivity is clear to all. 

The comparison of relative safety between Mexico and any other country is not the main concern for some of us. The concern is rather strictly that of safety in Mexico. Many here believe Mexico is safe, and while I respect that position there is irrefutable proof that certain areas of Mexico are very unsafe. Obviously your personal decisions on where you travel within the country, how you conduct yourself, and your awareness of the local area will be a factor that should influence your overall ability to be comfortable traveling in Mexico.

I expect my comments here will simply reignite the obvious bias many have on this topic and continue to falsely equate travel in Mexico to travel in the U.S. (or other countries). Of course, most of such comments are from those who have a vested financial interest in the success of tourist travel to Mexico.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> This is a very disingenuous and one-sided post. The lack of objectivity is clear to all.
> 
> The comparison of relative safety between Mexico and any other country is not the main concern for some of us. The concern is rather strictly that of safety in Mexico. Many here believe Mexico is safe, and while I respect that position there is irrefutable proof that certain areas of Mexico are very unsafe. Obviously your personal decisions on where you travel within the country, how you conduct yourself, and your awareness of the local area will be a factor that should influence your overall ability to be comfortable traveling in Mexico.
> 
> ...


I carefully limited my comments to tourist zones in Mexico, and compared those with tourist zones in the US.  I think the comparison is perfectly valid.

Outside the tourist zones in Mexico is a different story, and not included in the scope of my comments. And I don't intend to infer that one should set off into other areas of the country willy-nilly as I feel free to do in the US.  But it's frustrating to talk to people who wouldn't set foot in Puerto Vallarta, because of the perceptions that cartel shootouts and decapitations are a weekly occurrence.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 27, 2015)

I don't care who you are, or how careful you are, trouble can be found anywhere. For everyone who has had trouble traveling in [insert resort area here] there are just as many others who have had no trouble there at all.

Common sense goes a long way when traveling. I always try to take an extra share with me when I go anywhere. At home is another matter. 

Dave


----------



## Ken555 (Aug 27, 2015)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> I carefully limited my comments to tourist zones in Mexico, and compared those with tourist zones in the US.  I think the comparison is perfectly valid.
> 
> 
> 
> Outside the tourist zones in Mexico is a different story, and not included in the scope of my comments.




And that's what makes it a disingenuous post. When I visit Mexico, I want to see the sights. Last time I was in Cancun I visited Chichen Itza and while that's likely not a problem even now, I would not be comfortable driving there outside of an organized group. If I only wanted a beach vacation I would select a different destination (I'll be in Maui next week!) which has a greater likelihood of safety, at least for me. 

When I visit other countries I want to see more than a beach. If that's all you expect from a visit to Mexico, and are comfortable confining yourself to the tourist area, then it's very likely you'll be fine and have a great time. That's not the type of vacation to Mexico I would want.

Seattle tourists experiencing a problem likely occurs in every major city in the U.S. on a regular basis. We have a relatively high crime rate compared to many other countries. Comparing Seattle to Mexico tourist locations is inappropriate. 


Sent from my iPad


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Seattle tourists experiencing a problem likely occurs in every major city in the U.S. on a regular basis. We have a relatively high crime rate compared to many other countries. Comparing Seattle to Mexico tourist locations is inappropriate.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



I was comparing Seattle tourist locales to Mexico tourist locales, not Seattle to Mexico tourist locales.  This assault occurred in the heart of the Seattle tourist zone, one block from the main shopping district, centered on fourth and Pine, and two blocks from the Pike Place Market.  There are numerous restaurants, hotels, etc., in the vicinity.   The victims were approaching the Westlake rain tunnel station, which is the primary station that would be used by tourists.  

And it's not surprising.  This one might have been a bit more violent, but similar stuff happens semiregularly in the area.  

I am pointedly excluding from the analysis the areas of Seattle where innocent bystanders get hit in fusillades (happened at least twice this year) or where people are gunned down in the street. 

And the Seattle tourist area is not unusual for American cities.

*******

I do agree with you, by the way, about getting out of the tourist areas. That can be done, albeit with a greater degree of care than would be needed in the US or Canada.  In that regard, we are in total agreement.  

But in that regard I don't believe Mexico is much different from many other places in the world that don't evoke the same levels of fear.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 27, 2015)

I travel outside the tourist zones quite regularly when we go to Mexico. No problems in or out of the tourist zones with the exception of timeshare guys  .

We did have a problem in Time Square with a protester, a problem in Santa Monica with a rap star, a problem in Las Vegas with a drunk, a problem with a pan handeler in San Fransico and a guy in Portland Oregon peed on my bumper.

Biggest problem we have had traveling is Waikiki where some of the locals wanted to give me a beat down for parking on a side street. 

We have had problems in Seattle in the tourist areas. There are too many homeless wandering about with a few that are prone to crime. Pioneer Square and Belltown are problem areas even during the day, imo.

Bill


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 27, 2015)

To me, if I can't leave a resort/beach area without feeling afraid- that is not a vacation. I go on vacation to de-stress and enjoy, (and also for education), not to worry about getting robbed or hurt.

Therefore, I don't have any interest in traveling to countries like this. Been there once off a cruise ship- Talum/Cozumel area- beautiful-didn't like being harassed by the children. Same with Jamaica- annoying to have people trying to sell me drugs and braid my hair. St. Lucia- ugh! resort great- saw some nice sights with resort group- but wouldn't drive around alone. 

I admit I feel more comfortable in the US, but of course, you have too watch where you go here also. When/if I ever go abroad I will go with a tour group. I have to say we did feel comfortable when we were in Scotland a few years ago as independent travelers.


----------



## am1 (Aug 27, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> To me, if I can't leave a resort/beach area without feeling afraid- that is not a vacation. I go on vacation to de-stress and enjoy, (and also for education), not to worry about getting robbed or hurt.
> 
> Therefore, I don't have any interest in traveling to countries like this. Been there once off a cruise ship- Talum/Cozumel area- beautiful-didn't like being harassed by the children. Same with Jamaica- annoying to have people trying to sell me drugs and braid my hair. St. Lucia- ugh! resort great- saw some nice sights with resort group- but wouldn't drive around alone.
> 
> I admit I feel more comfortable in the US, but of course, you have too watch where you go here also. When/if I ever go abroad I will go with a tour group. I have to say we did feel comfortable when we were in Scotland a few years ago as independent travelers.



Could say the same thing with NYC or the las vegas strip.  I do not want people to keep approaching me.

This really should not even be a debate between which tourist area is safer but a way to inform people of how bad it has gotten or has been inside the US.  

Being a travel website we are most interest in tourist places but how dangerous are other places in the United States?  What are the levels of government and police and the people doing about it?

In this case if any one is caught then convicted their jail term will not be long enough.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2015)

easyrider said:


> I travel outside the tourist zones quite regularly when we go to Mexico. No problems in or out of the tourist zones with the exception of timeshare guys  .
> 
> We did have a problem in Time Square with a protester, a problem in Santa Monica with a rap star, a problem in Las Vegas with a drunk, a problem with a pan handeler in San Fransico and a guy in Portland Oregon peed on my bumper.
> 
> ...



I also travel outside the tourist zones in Mexico, particularly in Puerto Vallarta, where I have a reasonably good awareness of the area.  I take the buses all over, including the more distant towns.  I also know there are areas that I wouldn't venture into on my own.  

One time in Antigua (Guatemala) I realized I was venturing into a neighborhood where I didn't belong.  

Had my share of similar problems.  One time on of my sons was in Hawaii on a volunteer Habitat for Humanity project, and the group had a decidedly unfriendly encounter at Anahole Beach - essentially they were told that the beach was not for haoles, and when they tried to ignore the others a couple of members of their group were physically assaulted.

Agree totally about Belltown and Pioneer Square, especially in the late evening when the Club scene is in action.  There's a lot of activity and energy, but stuff can happen fast.  And when you're an old geezer like me you don't catch the clues as quickly as the  younger folks do.  

In MX I really don't have a problem with the vendors on the beach.  Unlike in the US, a simple "Sorry - No Thank you" ("Lo siento. No gracias.") suffices.  In the Americas, the US is the only place where I've ever had someone get in my face after I've declined. And actually had concerns for my safety simply because I declined an "offer".


----------



## bjones9942 (Aug 27, 2015)

I also travel to Mexico - usually three times a year.  I have no problems in either Mazatlan or Puerto Vallarta.  In February I'll be going to Teotihuacan via Mexico City before venturing on to Puerto Vallarta, will be riding the subway and a bus too - and have no qualms about my safety at all.

That's not saying I believe there's no violence.  Violence is everywhere.  I just see much more of it at home than anywhere I've been in Mexico.

As to the beach vendors - I've found if you're nice to them, they're nice right back.  Strange concept.  Imagine walking up and down a beach all day while carrying [cups of fruit | food on sticks | hats | clothes | jewelry | henna tattoo products | ...] just to make a few bucks.  They work hard and deserve a little respect.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Aug 27, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> To me, if I can't leave a resort/beach area without feeling afraid- that is not a vacation. I go on vacation to de-stress and enjoy, (and also for education), not to worry about getting robbed or hurt.



You can leave the resort/beach areas and have a wonderful - and safe - time.  We do it all of the time when we go to Mexico.  What you shouldn't do is just head off somewhere willy-nilly.


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 28, 2015)

mpumilia said:


> I have to say we did feel comfortable when we were in Scotland a few years ago as independent travelers.



The only thing you need to worry about in Scotland is an errant sheep wandering in front of your vehicle.


----------



## PStreet1 (Aug 28, 2015)

We're in the "dangerous border zone" and feel very, very comfortable.  Many Mexicans I know regard the U.S. as a dangerous place to go--and for good reason.  No shootings in movie theaters occur in Mexico; no shootings at schools from deranged young males occur in Mexico; it is not routine to find newspaper articles about families being killed by another family member in Mexico; no shootings occur on military bases in Mexico.  They are concerned about the violent undertone of the U.S.

It is true that the drug cartels are responsible for a lot of violence here, but close to 100% of that is "drug on drug," and it doesn't affect those not involved unless they know someone who is involved with the cartels.  As long as drugs aren't a factor, Mexicans feel there isn't a violent undertone to be dealt with to the degree there is in the U.S.

A lot of the fear Americans have of Mexico is the American media's, in my opinion, overplay of cartel violence, and the same thing is true of Mexican's fear of the U.S.:  American media goes on and on and on about any violent occurence they can garner viewers by hyping.

I'm sure we're all more comfortable with what we experience every day, and we're slower to aclimiate to other areas.  However, by fearing to go anyplace but the U.S., one misses a lot.


----------



## Passepartout (Aug 28, 2015)

PStreet1 said:


> We're in the "dangerous border zone" and feel very, very comfortable.  Many Mexicans I know regard the U.S. as a dangerous place to go--and for good reason.  No shootings in movie theaters occur in Mexico; no shootings at schools from deranged young males occur in Mexico; it is not routine to find newspaper articles about families being killed by another family member in Mexico; no shootings occur on military bases in Mexico.  They are concerned about the violent undertone of the U.S.
> 
> It is true that the drug cartels are responsible for a lot of violence here, but close to 100% of that is "drug on drug," and it doesn't affect those not involved unless they know someone who is involved with the cartels.  As long as drugs aren't a factor, Mexicans feel there isn't a violent undertone to be dealt with to the degree there is in the U.S.
> 
> ...



Agree 100% with the above. Life is too short to allow fear of the unknown to get in the way. As I've said many, many times, "If you are told by radio/TV/internet to be frightened, and are. Turn off the radio/TV/internet. They are to blame for your anxiety."

That said, one needs to exercise due caution and diligence about situations that arise when traveling. As Steve said upthread. If you recognize that you're in a neighborhood where you don't belong, retreat. Pronto.

Jim


----------



## DeniseM (Aug 28, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> The only thing you need to worry about in Scotland is an errant sheep wandering in front of your vehicle.



Hmmmmm - I loved Scotland, but I was scared by the tiny little narrow roads where 2 cars could barely pass - or couldn't pass!


----------



## Czahara1 (Aug 28, 2015)

I find these discussions educational.  Enjoy learning about members actual travel experiences.  Enjoy reading opinions on both sides of issues.  Thanks for the thread


----------



## artringwald (Aug 28, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> The only thing you need to worry about in Scotland is an errant sheep wandering in front of your vehicle.



I had my smartphone pick-pocketed while visiting Edinburgh Castle a couple of years ago. Now I'm more attentive to keeping the pockets buttoned when in any tourist area. I know talented thieves can probably get the buttons opened, but maybe cargo shorts with velcro pockets would make a loud enough noise that I'd notice.


----------



## youppi (Aug 28, 2015)

USA (6) is more dangerous than Mexico (9) as per 
http://www.abcnewspoint.com/top-10-most-dangerous-countries-in-the-world-2015/


----------



## am1 (Aug 28, 2015)

Where are the demonstrations about 99% of crime in the United States?  Demonstrations are about banks or police but never against the majority of crime.  I think this is where the leaders fail us. This lack of action affects us all.


----------



## WinniWoman (Aug 28, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hmmmmm - I loved Scotland, but I was scared by the tiny little narrow roads where 2 cars could barely pass - or couldn't pass!



LOL! Well- yeah- that was scary for sure! We definitely didn't enjoy driving there and I hear Scotland is one of the easier foreign countries to drive in!


----------



## PigsDad (Aug 28, 2015)

artringwald said:


> I had my smartphone pick-pocketed while visiting Edinburgh Castle a couple of years ago. Now I'm more attentive to keeping the pockets buttoned when in any tourist area. I know talented thieves can probably get the buttons opened, but maybe cargo shorts with velcro pockets would make a loud enough noise that I'd notice.



A few years back I had my billfold lifted by a group of pick-pocketers in a train station in Rome.  It was in a *buttoned* front pocket on a pair of cargo pants!

They were good -- it was a group of women, one carrying a baby, and they split my wife and I up while getting on the train, shoving in between us.  We just thought these people were kind of rude, but I realized just as the train was leaving the station that my billfold was gone.  Of course, the group of women got off the train before it left, so there was nothing we could do.  

Thank goodness my wife and I carry separate credit cards (and had a spare in our luggage), or our trip could have been ruined.  We cancelled my credit card and they got a little over 100 Euro, but it could have been worse.

Bottom line -- even a buttoned front pocket isn't safe with skilled thieves.

Kurt

BTW, I've never been pick-pocketed in Mexico.


----------



## raygo123 (Aug 28, 2015)

Another tactic in the center of Rome is a young girl with aiece of cardboard rams it into the stomach of a female tourist and another grabs her purse, happened to one in 
Our group

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ty1on (Aug 28, 2015)

http://rollingout.com/2014/03/06/black-male-22-found-strangled-death-cancun-bill-dispute-gay-bar/


----------



## Pompey Family (Aug 29, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hmmmmm - I loved Scotland, but I was scared by the tiny little narrow roads where 2 cars could barely pass - or couldn't pass!



You get used to it eventually. You should try driving a van along them as I was last week and then meeting another van coming the other way! A bit of a Mexican standoff until you both work out who has the least distance to reverse to a passing place.

The real problem are the idiots who feel obliged to drive at the speed limit of 60mph.


----------



## jehb2 (Sep 10, 2015)

DeniseM said:


> Hmmmmm - I loved Scotland, but I was scared by the tiny little narrow roads where 2 cars could barely pass - or couldn't pass!





mpumilia said:


> LOL! Well- yeah- that was scary for sure! We definitely didn't enjoy driving there and I hear Scotland is one of the easier foreign countries to drive in!



Yes.  And often there is no edge of the road.  Just a rock wall with occasional bushed jetting out.  Or a rock in the ground jetting out.  Or a rock wall on one side and a deep loch (lake) on the other side.  Scared the c..p out of me.  We finally figured out that we had to drive in the center of the road and negotiate oncoming traffic when we had to.  Oh did I mention the curvey zig zagging tiny road so that when you came around the corner in the center of the road you prayed that no one was coming at you full speed ahead.  The regular highways were awesome though.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Sep 11, 2015)

Pompey Family said:


> The only thing you need to worry about in Scotland is an errant sheep wandering in front of your vehicle.



And peeping Toms!


----------



## Pompey Family (Sep 11, 2015)

Timeshare Von said:


> And peeping Toms!



Ha ha, love it


----------

